# Getting Root Back After Ota .605



## JimJenkins (Oct 25, 2011)

So I had root when I was at .596 and I did one or two OTA updates and now I am here:

*System Version*
4.5.605.MB810.Verizon.enUS

*Baseband Version*
BP_C_01.09.13P

*Kernel Version*
2.6.32.9-g34b306d

*Build number*
4.5.1_57_DX5-35

My phone is a little glitchy now and I am interested in installing a new ROM. I tried the D3 easy root v7 but it did not work. I already have SuperUser installed so it won't let me root my phone with the conventional 1 click methods.

I am sure this is in the forums somewhere but I searched for like 2 hours last night and could not find anything.

Basically I just want to get to the point where I am rooted on .605 and I can install the Apex ROM. If anyone can help me with this I would greatly appreciate it! I am on a MAC btw so if there is a way to do it on a MAC that would be nice but I can get access to a Windows computer if necessary.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

There is a way to remove the su app so the one click works. Or, you can sbf to 602 take the ota to 605 and then root.

Sorry I don't have a link on hand for removing the su app.


----------



## JimJenkins (Oct 25, 2011)

runnirr said:


> There is a way to remove the su app so the one click works. Or, you can sbf to 602 take the ota to 605 and then root.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a link on hand for removing the su app.


I appreciate you trying to help but, like I said, I have looked up how to do these but with no luck. Links would be helpful or directions through this post. I am so lost.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

JimJenkins said:


> I appreciate you trying to help but, like I said, I have looked up how to do these but with no luck. Links would be helpful or directions through this post. I am so lost.


 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/331-updatedguidelinks-dx-sbfs/

There is a link to the sbf files and a guide. I use Linux for this type of stuff as I find not dealing with drivers a lot easier.

Sbf will revert your phone back to stock after which the one_click root will work. Your apps and settings will be removed.

Make sure you take any ota updates prior to rooting to avoid this situation.

This is the long approach but I don't have the link to removing the su app on hand. Maybe someone else could find it.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

You're best bet is to sbf back to 602 and take the 605 update and then root again using the D3 method. I can look up the link for you to the linux way of an sbf.

http://www.droidforu...hing-guide.html

This is what I used the first time I needed to sbf.

EDIT: Ninja'd

2nd EDIT: http://androidforums.com/droid-x-all-things-root/292715-how-unroot-remove-superuser.html (post 10) see if this helps you.


----------



## JimJenkins (Oct 25, 2011)

runnirr said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...elinks-dx-sbfs/
> 
> There is a link to the sbf files and a guide. I use Linux for this type of stuff as I find not dealing with drivers a lot easier.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll try this on my virtual windows machine.

@cubsfan187, thanks for the help also!


----------



## JimJenkins (Oct 25, 2011)

I do this but it changed my mobile number! How do I get it back?


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

JimJenkins said:


> I do this but it changed my mobile number! How do I get it back?


Which approach did you do? I've never herd of that happening


----------

